# Killian Von Wolfrik Sequoyahhaus!! <3



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

*I just wanted to share a some of my favorite pictures of my boy growing up!! His coat change has just floored me over the time!!























































































Both dogs were barking at him to get him to play.









And last week!


















Oh and I have to add this, we ordered a new dog bed, that is orthopedic and AWESOME, I hope, and it should be here soon! I'm very excited, another way to spoil my boy. Even though he'd rather sleep on the hardwood next to the door!! Haha... *


----------



## Branko (Feb 11, 2010)

what a handsome pup! Love his coloring.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

OMG He's GORGEOUS!!!!!! Idk what else to say.....


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

He has Quasi's head .....  and his smile....


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

We were hoping, when we saw Quasi's pictures before he was born, that he would take after his daddy. Quasi is such a HANDSOME dog!!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Love the red sable color. What kind of lines is he from?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

He is a lord descendant. He comes from a working line of GSD. <3


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

They are all great pics! But I like your Avatar picture the best.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh yea, since I already showed that one I figured I'd leave it out! It is my favorite of him though!!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

OMG he is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Smithie86 said:


> He has Quasi's head .....  and his smile....


You can definitely tell they are related.

Gorgeous boy you have! Can't wait to see him grow up!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks you guys!! I think he is handsome but I'm very biased... Haha...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

what a good looking dog!!! i love watching sables change color! so cool to see through pictures!


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

i love the first pics, he is gorgeous!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Quasi is one of the last, if not the last, breeding of Vox vd Kine, who is a Lord GS (DDR). He is one of the few in the states (not sure who else) that has Lord this close up in the pedigree.

On this mother's side, he is from Falk vd Wolfen. Quasi has the same mother as Gabor's other and up and coming competition dog, Griff.

Extremely strong in the work, but our 6.5 year old can track him


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Sue, you can send me Quasi or a pup from that beautiful boy any day!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Thank you. Uny (and Raven) are excellent females as well and bring a lot to the table in the breedings.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

The colors are......absolutly gorgeous!!! Phenix's black coat fades with time, on your dog, it's the contrary!!!


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

Ahem, any chance we could see a pic of Quasi...with his smile? It would be interesting to look at the similarities between Killian and his father.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh my god. My husbands name is Quasi. I am not kidding. 

But I love the coloring of your pups coat. He is so gorgeous.


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

Is this pup out of your breeding Sue?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Hundguy, she owns Quasi and this is Quasi's son


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I think what Dennis means is did this breeding happen with her own bitch and Quasi or was the female from a different kennel/breeder?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Dennis,

Both Uny (dam) and Raven are from Sequoyah kennels.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Beautiful coloring!


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

What a beautiful sable! And he looks SO sweet!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Love his color just gorgeous!


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh my warrantswifey!!!! I cant b elieve how gorgeous he is!!! I might be making a trip up to fort campbell to visit a friend of mine there! I might have to stop by and give killian some extra lovings!!!! :]


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I hear great things about Lord vom Gleisdreieck. I am glad I bred my bitch to the stud I picked. Oso is linebred on Lord:

Hena-C's Hey Ladies - German shepherd dog

Here is Killians daddy:
SG1 Tarnoki-felvigyazo Quamatz - German shepherd dog
great picture of him

How do you like the mix of East/West lines?? I think they go great together (complementing).


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

MrsWoodcock said:


> Oh my warrantswifey!!!! I cant b elieve how gorgeous he is!!! I might be making a trip up to fort campbell to visit a friend of mine there! I might have to stop by and give killian some extra lovings!!!! :]


Will you be bringing you GSD?! I have a huge backyard and they could run and play!!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Here is the other of Quasi. 3rd dog from the top. Working fotos are there as well.That one above was taken awhile ago and I need to update.

von Tajgetosz German Shepherds - Our Dogs

When you go to Chatt to visit Sheri, swing through Nashville


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

I enjoyed the photos and description of Quasi. I really admire his qualities of willingness, joy in work, what sounds like real courage (don't know anything about schutzhund), and an off switch. That is a dog! It doesn't hurt, as well, that he is really gorgeous. Thank you Smithie.

WarrantsWifey, you certainly have one fine pup!

Dawnandjr, You've made me really interested in finding out more about Lord vom Gleisdreieck.


----------

